# Questions about flashing with ez



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

First I should let you all know that I'm coming from a fascinate so I'm familiar with the procedure of flashing.

My question is do I enter cwm through the ez app or by volume up+ power?
Does it make a difference?
I plan on rooting and flashing Friday. I think I'm going to try the beans Rom first.
Was really hoping we would be able to get voodoo sound in these bad boys but for now I'd like to see if beats will fill the void.

One other question is there a performance tab in the settings to mess with the kernel or do I need an app for that.

Thanks in advance.
Also if I'm missing something or if I need to take extra precautions, PLEASE let me know.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

You need EZ Recovery to flash a custom recovery first. Then you can go into recovery either way.

There is no performance tab in the Touch Wiz version but there are performance settings in the AOSP versions.

Also, make sure that when you flash a custom kernel, to use CWM 6.0.1.0, especially if you want to flash CM10, Lean Kernel, etc. That recovery helps get the Kexec process going.


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 16, 2011)

DroidOnRoids said:


> There is no performance tab in the Touch Wiz version but there are performance settings in the AOSP versions.


What's the preferred app to set oc/uv?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bill3508 (Jul 25, 2011)

Setcpu or no frills. Not aware of anything for undervolting that's working right now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

